# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Logitech Driving Force Pro - как протестировать?

## solarisx

Logitech Driving Force Pro - достался случайно, без блока питания. Скачал утилиту Logitech Profiler 5.09 - в винде и играх(NFS5, NFSU, ColinMCRally,) руль определяется, но при нажатии кнопок ничего не происходит. Есть ли способ протестировать руль? Возможна ли работа без блока питания? Еще такая вещь - на руле 2 зеленых диода - левый при подключении к компу горит, а правый - нет. Как заставить машинку работать?

----------

